# Public Service Anouncement



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello. I'm here today to talk to you about something you may not find easy to talk about.

I'm here to talk to you about NH3.

Someone you know could have an aquarium affected by NH3. It could be your sister, your uncle, your brother, your cousin, or someone else you love.

Over 3 million fish have died in north america as a result of NH3 since it was first discovered in 1982. Please. Get tested. Tell your friends to get tested too. An Ammonia kit only costs about ten dollars, and it could save an aquatic friend's life.

There is a cure. But you have to be diagnosed early, while there's still hope.

See no ammonia
hear no ammonia
speak no ammonia

Spread the TRUTH about NH3


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol?

If this is supposed to be funny... no.

If this is supposed to be helpful... maybe.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL.... -I- think its funny!!! ^_^


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> Lol?
> 
> If this is supposed to be funny... no.


I thought it was pretty funny...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You should have included in infomercial English accent style:

"For pennies per test, would you risk not testing?!?"

ROFLMAO


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh btw MT and myself have an appointment with the 'curator' of fish and invetebrates at that outdoor debauchery they call the Zoo coming up...

I'll be sure to take lots of pictures...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've met MT once personally and communicated via forums. You two will have fun .


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

wtac said:


> I've met MT once personally and communicated via forums. You two will have fun .


Yes we share many common views 

I'm sure there will be a great deal of back stab miming to our guide as we are lead around the 'facilities' or rather tha facilitaren'ts..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Why do I imagine it as some Monty Python skit?!?

"Fart in her general direction."


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm taking my coconut shell halves so we can quickly ride away if necessary.

"To boldly go where no man has gone before"

Hey! Maybe that's her problem  

Now, now.....I'm going in there with an open mind. I already sent her an E-mail (which she hasn't replied to) saying that I value honesty and I'm not one to sugar the pill, so as long as she can listen to my honest opinion I'll tell her what I think.
I have this impression just from what Pablo says that what we have here is a serious case of under-funding and lack of direction. To turn it around both of those need to be changed......we'll see. 

Martin.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

so as long as she can listen to my honest opinion I'll tell her what I think.

_All signs point to no on that one- based on what others have told me and my personal correspondance... I think you ARE going to have to sugar pill, and coat with super fancy molasses and raw cane sugar. "hmmm... Ok now have you considered turning over more than five percent of that tank per hour? And did you know that fish over there with the rotting fins and missing scales might not be quite up to snuff?"_

I have this impression just from what Pablo says that what we have here is a serious case of under-funding and lack of direction.

_And lack of giving a flying fish... Lest we forget Tom Mason works there- and yet look at it... There is some sort of bizarre beaurocratic Nazi-esque screw up machine in high gear there_

To turn it around both of those need to be changed......we'll see. 








And so will this guy and his friends


----------

